# Meat prices



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I went to the grocery store the other day to get some chicken to smoke. I got to looking at different cuts of meat. Most everything was prepackaged at the factory and most had a label that said this product contains 30% water solution or something to that effect. And said what was in it. Chicken, pork and beef had this sticker. Some may have been less than 30%. But I do remember a chicken that had 30%.

What is the purpose for this? If the chicken weighs 5lbs you are paying for 1.5lbs of solution. Surely there is a good reason except to screw the consumer.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

None I know of. Look at seafood[frozen] next time. Buy it, take it home and thaw it. Then re weigh it. Then do the math. Would suggest you being greased up and bent over first.


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

it is done to prolong the shelf life of the meat,it is a sodium solution,basicly just saltwater like a weak brining solution.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

It is used under pressure to inject water into a product to add weight.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well, I know the 5# picnic butt I smoked on Sunday, only gave me about a pound of chopped pork. Sure was good tho.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I have pretty much stopped buying the chicken breasts. They were bigger than turkey breast, so you know there's some funky stuff going on. Tues and Weds are the best days for meat shopping, that's when they mark the meat down leftover from the weekend


----------



## Annagyijjk (Apr 7, 2011)

is to extend the life of the flesh is a solution of sodium basically a salt water brine solution low.
tory burch shoes Tory Burch Shoes-Fashion Life Style


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I buy from stores that cut on site. I watch for sales and buy and freeze when the price is right. I stopped buying the pre-packed stuff.


----------

